# Proper use of protein powders?



## StillKickin (Aug 1, 2016)

Dumb question perhaps but...
I suspect I rely on protein powders way to much to get what I think I need protein wise each day. It is difficult through the week to eat a proper meal and slam 50+ grams four or five times while I'm here. So both here and at home I use a protein powder just so I don't feel like I'm starving my body of needed nutrients.
It's Whey most times and then Casein prior to bed.
Question is just how useful is it when it makes up say 120 to 150 grams of protein daily in a diet trying to get 250 grams of protein? Are you cheating yourself of real gains because your not sitting down with steak or chicken or even a can of tuna.?
Hope that's making sense...
Thanks.


----------



## bigdog (Aug 1, 2016)

I use whey protein only if im unable to eat a whole food meal. I just find for myself I feel better on whole food protein than whey but sometimes I have no choice.


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Aug 1, 2016)

Food is food, and whey protein IS food regardless of what people may tell you. BUT foods do have different properties. Two of the more interesting properties of whey is that it is rich in leucine (great) and digests fast (great if you're trying to increase calories....not so great if you're on a restricted calories diet). So there are much worse options, especially when one is strapped for time. When dieting I prefer to get my protein from meat since it fills me up longer and tastes better....two properties that are super key for adhering to a diet. I will still have a small 30g shake with some simple carbs after lifting to take advantage of the properties of whey. During offseason I may have 3 shakes a day with around 45g of protein just because it's easier to force the shake down in addition to the solid food I eat.

Tl;dr: whey is fine.


----------



## snake (Aug 1, 2016)

I always wondered that too. My approach is to take a protein drink in the morning since I can't choke down chicken breast at 6:00 am.  I'm not an egg eater so that's out plus I wouldn't want all the fat anyway. I also don't go overboard with my protein; about 160-175 grams is my target.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2016)

Protein powders are stupid because there are no fats or carbs. At least not in sufficient quantity for anyone.  At least throw something in it like smashed up reeses pb cups.


----------



## bigdog (Aug 1, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Protein powders are stupid because there are no fats or carbs. At least not in sufficient quantity for anyone.  At least throw something in it like smashed up reeses pb cups.


when I use them I put a half cup or rolled oats and some fruit in it. I only use it as a holdover until I can get a meal in.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 1, 2016)

Muscle and brawn huge gainer. More carbs than protein. But I STILL only use it as a last resort, when I cannot get enough whole food in.


----------



## thqmas (Aug 1, 2016)

Protein powder + PB + Oatmeal, a good combo.

I know someone that works for a company that produces supps (gainers, whey etc...). He tells me that I don't want to know from where the protein comes from and that it's all a big sham.

Who can forget the "Big Reddit Protein Powder Measurement Results".

Here are the results in a google sheet Link

I was a fanatic of protein powder for years, but now, I don't even include it when counting my macros. Not real food? No thanks.


----------



## Lilo (Aug 1, 2016)

No matter what anyone says, proper use for food is to eat...

Whey is cool when all your carbs for the day went on pop tarts and you still have a sweet tooth.


----------



## StillKickin (Aug 1, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Protein powder + PB + Oatmeal, a good combo.
> 
> I know someone that works for a company that produces supps (gainers, whey etc...). He tells me that I don't want to know from where the protein comes from and that it's all a big sham.
> 
> ...



My first servings at 0500 is only powder and water, this is at work.
By 0830 I've worked out and will have another. But always with yogurt, almonds, cheese, and or trail mix.
So other than when I first get to work I have it with "food" that I can eat quickly.
So maybe not to far off base.?.?


----------



## snake (Aug 2, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Protein powders are stupid because there are no fats or carbs.



So is my deer jerky and I didn't see you turn your nose to that. :32 (17):

If you need some fat and carbs; go old school and mix it with some milk.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 2, 2016)

I gain much better on real food...But if I do a shake its always post workout..Dont drink more then 2 a day


----------



## Rip (Aug 2, 2016)

The oats are good to add. I try to avoid fruit, because it's simple carbs, except after a workout. Or, some people put a shake on their oatmeal. Vanilla protein is good on cereal. I've put oats right in a blender with the protein at times. If I'm not I'm doing a low-carb diet, I usually eats some carbs with my shake. Then it's a full meal. Also, they work synergistically. I try to never eat carbs without protein. 



bigdog said:


> when I use them I put a half cup or rolled oats and some fruit in it. I only use it as a holdover until I can get a meal in.


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Aug 2, 2016)

Protein shakes are definatley no meal replacer and hopefully the meals you are eating  consist of salmon or chicken. My rule of thumb is ATLEAST as many grams of protein as pounds I weight.  Just grab a jar of peanut butter and take that with you all day.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 2, 2016)

I like to use my protein powder as filler for caps  other then that I will do one after I work out and maybe mid day when I don't want to stop working but need something to take the hunger for a hour or two


----------



## Jann1 (Aug 2, 2016)

I drink one in the morning with a banana to make a shake. Then right after workout for its 20 min drive home.....


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 2, 2016)

Ah yes can't miss that anabolic window


----------



## thqmas (Aug 2, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Ah yes can't miss that anabolic window



Don't know why... But now I have a picture in my head of a buffed Bill Gates pinning some test, and it just won't go away...


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 2, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Don't know why... But now I have a picture in my head of a buffed Bill Gates pinning some test, and it just won't go away...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 3, 2016)

Food or whey, you still need the macros however they pan out. Best solution I think...Use both at the same time, if time is a factor. Frozen banana, ice, milk, water, peanut butter, oats, greek yogurt, and protein powder. That was my staple for a long time. Best of both worlds besides adding meat but that's disgusting.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 3, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> Food or whey, you still need the macros however they pan out. Best solution I think...Use both at the same time, if time is a factor. Frozen banana, ice, milk, water, peanut butter, oats, greek yogurt, and protein powder. That was my staple for a long time. Best of both worlds besides adding meat but that's disgusting.



I'd do fudge and protein....but I don't know how to make fudge.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 3, 2016)

I like to wash down my lunch or dinner with a protein drink but if I try to drink one as a meal replacement on an empty stomach when I'm hungry It will make me feel like shit.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 3, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> I'd do fudge and protein....but I don't know how to make fudge.



Its coming bruh lol. I usually wait for the holidays but i can put a rush on it if need be


----------

